# Maine Campgrounds



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

DW and I are thinking of going seasonal this year and are considering 2 CG's. We are new to Maine so we are not sure of how they are and I cannot for the life of me find reviews on either one. Well, I found on but it was dated 2005. They are:
1. Green Valley Campground in Vassalboro
2. Family and Friends Campground in Standish on Sebago Lake

Any info on either one would be great.

Thanks


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Not been to either one of them. But My wife is very fond of Sebago Lake. Her family used to have a cabin on the Lake and remembers many a great summer there.

Good luck!

Eric


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Green Valley: http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/Maine/Vassalboro.html


----------



## Mainecamper (Feb 26, 2007)

We liked Sennebec and christies..
http://www.sennebeclake.com/ 
http://www.christiescampground.com/


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

A great campground in soutern Maine is the KOA in Freeport Durham. Very well located for trips to Sebago, Booth Bay and general Portland area. If you want to do the costal area the Bar Harbor Campground is just out side of Acadia Park.


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Dave_CDN said:


> A great campground in soutern Maine is the KOA in Freeport Durham. Very well located for trips to Sebago, Booth Bay and general Portland area. If you want to do the costal area the Bar Harbor Campground is just out side of Acadia Park.


We like Smuggler's Den in Southwest Hahbah.

Can't wait until JUNE!!!


----------



## True Islander (Jan 4, 2009)

Dave_CDN said:


> A great campground in soutern Maine is the KOA in Freeport Durham. Very well located for trips to Sebago, Booth Bay and general Portland area. If you want to do the costal area the Bar Harbor Campground is just out side of Acadia Park.


I too have been at the KOA in Freeport/ Durham and it is beautiful and quiet. If you really want a nice seasonal come up to Prince Edward Island, Canada. The best beaches, golf and lobster in the world.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

True Islander said:


> A great campground in soutern Maine is the KOA in Freeport Durham. Very well located for trips to Sebago, Booth Bay and general Portland area. If you want to do the costal area the Bar Harbor Campground is just out side of Acadia Park.


I too have been at the KOA in Freeport/ Durham and it is beautiful and quiet. If you really want a nice seasonal come up to Prince Edward Island, Canada. The best beaches, golf and lobster in the world.
[/quote]

I would LOVE to goto PEI. My great-grandmother is from there and I guess we still have relatives there too. Unfortunatley, you need a passport now and I have been putting it off and putting it off, good reason to get one now though.


----------



## True Islander (Jan 4, 2009)

mons02035 said:


> A great campground in soutern Maine is the KOA in Freeport Durham. Very well located for trips to Sebago, Booth Bay and general Portland area. If you want to do the costal area the Bar Harbor Campground is just out side of Acadia Park.


I too have been at the KOA in Freeport/ Durham and it is beautiful and quiet. If you really want a nice seasonal come up to Prince Edward Island, Canada. The best beaches, golf and lobster in the world.
[/quote]

I would LOVE to goto PEI. My great-grandmother is from there and I guess we still have relatives there too. Unfortunatley, you need a passport now and I have been putting it off and putting it off, good reason to get one now though.
[/quote]
Come on up. A passport is the easy part, now the exchange is great for all of you from the U.S. There is some great camping up here and as I said before can't beat the beaches, gold or lobster.

We could have a great Outback Rally here anyone ever be interested?


----------

